# Breeding inquiry



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

What type of dog will be produced from this breeding? Higher drive dogs with good nerve and stable temperament for IPO? 

Hydra vom Dorneburger Bach ? working-dog

and

Vayt vom Sternbusch ? working-dog

Thanks for your help! 

Deanna


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

over the top hyper screaming unable to settle extreme wacko drive - JMHO


Lee


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Lee, Thanks for the reply. Definitely not looking for that in my next dog...I do not want to deal with crazy...don't mind drive at all...just want the dog to be able to settle when not training/trialing. I liked the dam's side, but I have a feeling that's where the over the top drive is coming from?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

both sides definitely

Lee


----------

